# Melbourne Summer Open 2010



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2009)

*Date:* Saturday, 30th January, 2010
*Time:* 9:30am to 5:00pm
*Location:* RMIT University
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* University Function Room (Building 8, Level 2, Room 8)
*Schedule:* View the schedule

*Registration:* Register online
*Registration fee:* AU$10 (pay upon arrival at the venue)

*Organiser:* Tim McMahon
*WCA Delegate:* Dene Beardsley

*Website:* Australian Speedcubing Association

*Address:*
RMIT University
University Function Room (8.02.08)
Street Level, Building 8
360 Swanston Street
Melbourne VIC 3056


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

"Summer + January = ?"

These were my confused thoughts for about a minute.


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

I can judge for any events which I have finished competing in. I can also scramble etc.

I will compete in all events. 

I'm working on a schedule and stuff.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 23, 2009)

I might be able to go to Melbourne for a few days to attend.


----------



## blah (Nov 23, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Nov 23, 2009)

yay.. i should be there all day and compete in some events not sure which ones yet.. mostly 3x3 and magic probably unless i somehow get awesum at something else. So going for the best female cuber at comp! First official comp for me


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol What did Chester (blah) say? 

We are expecting around 20-30 people


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2009)

He said that you'd pwn every event.


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol. Not every event - no way.

I suck at bld, and I will lose sq1, pyra maybe, and maybe 6x6 and 7x7. The only events that I think I will win are 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5. Nick is getting good at 2x2, and beat me at a meetup recently.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2009)

I just logged on, tlo see the news, and I thought, "I wonder when the comp will be announced, and then this."


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY

I can't wait. I can judge everything, and scramble 222, 333, pyra, square-1, clock, and probably a few others. It's late, and I have to get off, but I'll right back tomorrow when I'm not tired, to have a more serious post.


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY

XD!!!!!!!

Edit: After doing a bit of computer clock, and liking it, if I decide to get a clock, and seriously practise, will I be able to do a quick side event of clock? Scrambling is very easy, and the round won't take long. If Johnson is still in Melbourne then, he has a clock, and might want to compete also. He averages about 30 I think.


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude, it's not officially announced on the WCA yet... 
We still need to sort out some displays from speedstacks.
Also, there will be no clock lol. Or master magic. No-one here has them.

Also, we probably won't need you as a scrambler, but if you stay as a permanent judge at a station, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Also, we probably won't need you as a scrambler, but if you stay as a permanent judge at a station, that would be much appreciated.



Okay... time for you to make me sadder. I didn't read the first time that it was just a teaser. Oh well. And no clock? Please read my last edit.


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2009)

If we have time, and a scrambler, yes, possibly.


----------



## CubeX (Nov 24, 2009)

*May be going?*

If this is an official WCA comp then i will go. But if it isn't, then maybe.

I might compete in the 2x2-5x5, plus Magic, Master Magic (if possible for an event), Square-1 and Megaminx (If also possible for an event) 

I can't be stuffed learning for pyraminx... Plus i've got exams now. 

I might be able to judge for others at the station.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2009)

This competition will indeed be official - I will make sure it happens (by attending >.<).
Naturally I'll be there, I'll compete in all my usual events, and I will help out all day as always.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 24, 2009)

I desperately wanna know how Faz will perform in 3x3  Fingers crossed for the first sub-10 average!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I desperately wanna know how Faz will perform in 3x3  Fingers crossed for the first sub-10 average!



I, along with quite a few others, will film both/all three (depending on how many rounds there is, most likely both) rounds there is, so it will definitely be on camera if he does. I should also film him in 2x2, as he had a 2.78 average at a Melbourne meetup recently.

I will try to make a lot of footage of the comp, for people interested. (of course I'll get someone to film some of my solves too)


----------



## pappas (Nov 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol. Not every event - no way.
> 
> I suck at bld, and I will lose sq1, pyra maybe, and maybe 6x6 and 7x7. The only events that I think I will win are 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5. Nick is getting good at 2x2, and beat me at a meetup recently.



Yeah. I'm going to learn full CLL over the holidays just after I learn full PLL.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Not every event - no way.
> ...


Where do you learn CLL?

Yea.. I'm comin  
I will probably compete in
2x2
3x3
4x4
Pyra
OH
BLD (If there is enough time to practice ><)
Rubik's Magic.
I can judge and scramble 
Whats the registration fee? (If there is one)
Hope I learn all my PLLs and hopefully some easy OLLs by then!
Gonna bring ma Camera! Can't wait for the comp

BTW: I'm gonna bring a few friends such as....
Eric
Richard
Tony
Steven
Henry
And maybe more....


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2009)

Okok. We will probably have a registration fee of about 10-20 dollars to cover snacks, display hire, hall hire, and other stuff, if ZB doesn't get sponsorship money.


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, major update.

Matt cannot attend on the 23rd, as he is on a camp, but he said we could still have the church for the day. I think I will get in contact with his dad, to make sure that is ok. 

If not, we can reschedule for either the 9th, or 30th of January. Is that Ok with you Dene?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, major update.
> 
> Matt cannot attend on the 23rd, as he is on a camp, but he said we could still have the church for the day. I think I will get in contact with his dad, to make sure that is ok.
> 
> If not, we can reschedule for either the 9th, or 30th of December. Is that Ok with you Dene?


Oh I thought you guys were gonna book the bottom level of Melbourne Central?


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 25, 2009)

I should be there.


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, major update.
> ...



Err no?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm interested, if I turn up I will probably compete in:
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
(maby 3x3x3 BLD if I improve greatly)
(maby 2x2x2 if I learn fast method)

The only puzzle I'm close to good at is the 3x3x3 .


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Just curious.
Faz you flew over here earlier this year, what does a flight to Aus from NZ cost?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Just curious.
> Faz you flew over here earlier this year, what does a flight to Aus from NZ cost?



AU$400 return (+$50 tax or something).

Tim.


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2009)

I...Must....Attend!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2009)

YES... YOU... MUST. DATE WILL PROBABLY BE THE 30TH IF IT IS ALL OK WITH DENE


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Nov 26, 2009)

yea 30th would be better than the 9th of december if its possible for Dene


----------



## Dene (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll double check about the 30th, but you realise you'll be running it tight.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> I'll double check about the 30th, but you realise you'll be running it tight.



Why? You don't go to school anymore? What's wrong with Jan 30?


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I'll double check about the 30th, but you realise you'll be running it tight.
> ...



University...


----------



## mazei (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, its 30th January or December?


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2009)

Jan


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry
But now there is probably a 2/10 chance my friends would come. Not that I think you guys would care.

faz, how do I make my Eastsheen 2x2 as sexxy as yours??


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought you said December 30th on the last page...


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh ****.

I fail so hard...

I meant Jan 30th....... Sorry Dene and others.

I fail

Working on a schedule, and working out the costs of the comp now.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2009)

So is it getting saved in the WCA database, does that mean you get a WCA profile?


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, it will be.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm there


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah good. I was about to say no to December 30th, but there are no problems with January 30th.


----------



## pappas (Nov 27, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> faz, how do I make my Eastsheen 2x2 as sexxy as yours??



Use it lots. I'm happy about the 30th of Jan and should be there.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2009)

30 Jan sounds good. School starts on Feb 1 though, so I'll probably be doing last minute homework. (yep, our teachers give us homework over the Christmas holidays)

And lucky Stkevs boys, I don't finish until the 18th or something.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 30 Jan sounds good. School starts on Feb 1 though, so I'll probably be doing last minute homework. (yep, our teachers give us homework over the Christmas holidays)
> 
> And lucky Stkevs boys, I don't finish until the 18th or something.



Yea
Catholic school finish 2 weeks earlier and start 1 day later than other schools I think.

January 30th is good for me as well. I might take a heap of transport to go to the venue, but it'll probably be worth it.
Someone please guide me through transport?

Thanks


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2009)

Erm, you probably won't need to catch that much transport.

Just catch a train to flinders street or something, then catch the frankston, pakenham or cranbourne line about 6 stops to malvern


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 28, 2009)

For the newer cubers, anyone want to buy a stackmat timer?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 30, 2009)

Question:
How long do you estimate this comp to go for?


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I am working on a rough schedule.

Matt says we can have the church for whatever hours we want. 

We are planning to have it from about 9:30 am - 5/6 pm


----------



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> For the newer cubers, anyone want to buy a stackmat timer?



Speed Stacks Australia (near Melbourne) have them for $33.95 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

TimMc said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > For the newer cubers, anyone want to buy a stackmat timer?
> ...



He's selling. Only problem is his is first gen.
ANd shipping is expensive from there.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> He's selling. Only problem is his is first gen.
> ANd shipping is expensive from there.



Anh is selling first gen???

I'd assume Speed Stacks is selling regular Competition Timers with data-port/memory. Shipping was about AU$7 for a 500g express post parcel last time I checked. It's cheaper that from the US or NZ *shrug*

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > He's selling. Only problem is his is first gen.
> ...



Hmm... Postage for me was $10. I guess it's gone down. I ordered a clock. 

And faz, what if I don't lend it to you. Win.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Cough *Johnson* Cough


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cough *Johnson* Cough



Lol, I know. But isn't he going back to HK? Hopefully not, but it would have it's bonuses. Nah, gives me some competition. Just don't practise too hard alright?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Cough *Johnson* Cough
> ...



Where did you order your clock?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ive been looking into it and i might be able to go. Can't decide whether or not to though. Figure i might aswell.

Anyway, anyway.
There is public transport to the venue by the sounds of it??


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Ive been looking into it and i might be able to go. Can't decide whether or not to though. Figure i might aswell.
> 
> Anyway, anyway.
> There is public transport to the venue by the sounds of it??



There's a tram that goes straight past the venue from the CBD. There's also a train that stop nearby. I'll get a map up and whatnot shortly...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, news.

We can get 2 displays only for free, so that is covered.
We will probably use 4 stackmats, 2 with displays, and 2 without.
2 stackmats with displays will be used for the finals of events.

Drinks and snacks will be covered by the registration fee. It will be pay at the venue. I estimate it to be about 10-20 dollars per competitor, depending on whether we can get some sponsorship.

According to Matt, the venue will cost about 160 for the day, with public liability insurance.

We have nothing lined up for prizes, and we are uncertain as to what will happen with this.

Events on the day will be.

All official events bar master magic, 5x5 bld, and FMC unless requested, and if time permits.

Multiple side events will be held at any one time.

Finals will be held for 2x2, 3x3 and possibly pyraminx, as these seem to be the most popular events in melbourne.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> FMC unless requested, and if time permits.



I've been practising a bit, and I learnt Heise. Nah, I'm not really serious, as you already gave me clock. Sure, if there's an hour or so left, with no more events, then maybe, as you don't really need judges, but nah. 

I can't wait for my clock to come.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, if you can spare an hour, then we'd be happy to set you up with the stuff.

We think we will have plenty of time.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2009)

So there will probably be 4x4x4 BLD and MultiBLD events? If so, I'll need to start practising!

_(I still need to confirm that I'll be able to go...)_


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, as long as you are willing to put aside the time, we can set you up in a corner or something.

Tim - do you have 4 stopwatches? If not, I can buy an extra.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, as long as you are willing to put aside the time, we can set you up in a corner or something.
> 
> Tim - do you have 4 stopwatches? If not, I can buy an extra.



I don't mind holding up a piece of paper for 10 minutes-1hour, as long as I can cube OH with the other hand
I still don't get why someone doesn't just bring a music stand or use http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/images/shield2.jpg
I think either would be a really good idea. I've seen music stands used before.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I don't mind holding up a piece of paper for 10 minutes-1hour, as long as I can cube OH with the other hand


I don't recommend doing that, it can be very distracting to the competitor.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I've seen music stands used before.


We used music stands at US Nationals, they seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Err music stands = no.

And ZB FTW - you will be holding up paper.

We will make it 5 or 10 minute shifts or something.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2009)

I've 3 stop watches <.<

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2009)

faz: you can't change the judge - the judge has to be the same for the entire event. Don't forget that for every long event you need a judge for each competitor.

Also, guys, I wouldn't get your hopes up that there will be time for all the extra events. For a first competition I would be very surprised if we got through more than the basics (2,3,4,5,OH,BLD,pyra,sq1+some finals).


----------



## Bryan (Dec 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> faz: you can't change the judge - the judge has to be the same for the entire event.



Are you sure?


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > faz: you can't change the judge - the judge has to be the same for the entire event.
> ...



Good point. The regulations certainly do not clearly state it, however I think that it is strongly implied, as throughout the entire regulations for judging solves the term used is always "the judge". I only noticed in one case "a judge" (I might have missed some there). _The_ judge implies to me that the same judge is used from the very start to the very end of the solving procedure.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Dene - trust me, we will have plenty of time. I think we are getting the venue from 9:30 - 5:30.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Err music stands = no.
> 
> And ZB FTW - you will be holding up paper.
> 
> We will make it 5 or 10 minute shifts or something.



You only need to hold the paper while they are actually solving, and just make sure they don't make any turns during the memo (I doubt anyone here would do that, but you never know...). Normally the solving wouldn't go for more then 10 minutes, though I guess if Paul goes for a 7 cube multi you might.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Also, for those looking for somewhere to stay, My parents said that 2 people are able to stay in my house (1 trundle bed, 1 blow up bed), for the Friday night, and probably the Saturday night.

This invitation extends to those coming from overseas like Dene and Mazei.

Please send me a private message if interested.

Also, I am 10 minutes away from the venue (walking)

EDIT: 1 spot taken. I'll reserve the other one for Dene, if he wants it. Otherwise, mazei, if you want, you can stay here.


----------



## blah (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm interested. Would you also be willing to pay for my air ticket?


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course (not).


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Its okay faz, my sis studies there. So it'll probably be my accommodation.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok.

Once Matt books the venue (which he pretty much already has), then it will be announced. I sent an email off to Ron and Tyson. I expect it to be announced in 1-2 weeks. Ron just replied, and said it is all good.



> Hi Feliks,
> 
> Sounds great!
> I hope after this competition Dene can recommend an Australian WCA Delegate.
> ...



Registration will be on speedsolving.com.au, once Tim sorts that out.

Confirmed events are:

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, Magic, Square-1, 2x2 and
3x3 finals of 8.


Other events will probably be added, as we have plenty of time to get
through these.

Eg: Megaminx, Pyraminx final, 3feet, 4BLD, MultiBLD, 6x6, 7x7

So, just some notes:

Date: Saturday the 30th of January 2010
Time: 9:30am - ~6pm
Delegate: Dene Beardsley
Location: Stonnington Baptist church, Armadale.
Registration will be held on speedsolving.com.au - Tim will set this up.
Approximate number of competitors, and entry fee: 20-30 people expected,
and between 10 and 20 AUD to enter. (This will be finalised)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 4, 2009)

YES!
No school!
Time to start practicing my guts out!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> YES!
> No school!
> Time to start practicing my guts out!



Lucky, my school doesn't finish until the 18th.

For the events and so on, aren't we having Clock? And if not, isn't it in the possibilities? I hope so, because I like clock, even though I don't have one. I normally hate computer cubes/puzzles, but I don't mind computer clock, which means I should love actual clock. Oh, and I still haven't looked up a solution.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, if we have the time, and the timing station.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, Dene and Mazei both have other accomodation, so if anyone from OS is interested, I still have one spot left.


----------



## Boz (Dec 4, 2009)

damn, would have been nice to compete in my first comp. I went home (melbourne, mornington peninsula to be more specific) in nov for 3 weeks. I went to melb central, up stairsedit to the food court for the 1/1000 chance i would see you guys, haha, anyway... next time
edit: yes, i'm a lurker


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, Dene and Mazei both have other accomodation, so if anyone from OS is interested, I still have one spot left.


I should be good if i go.

Anyway i have a cousin who lives in St Kilda? which i believe is relatively close to the venue???

So hopefully i can stay with him.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 6, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Anyway i have a cousin who lives in St Kilda? which i believe is relatively close to the venue???



You could probably catch two trams to get to the venue from St Kilda:
- east across Carlisle St/Balaclava Rd
- then north up Hawthorn Rd/Glenferrie Rd

I'd give yourself about 40min to an hour to travel by public transport just in case there are delays. Then again, it wouldn't take long by car.

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

This is pretty good news.
If we don't get money from somewhere. Then I can help. I can work with my dad at his work doing paperwork, cleaning, etc.
So that will give us a boost of $$ 

If we are getting a sponsor or money from somewhere else. Then please post. So I won't be wasting my time. 
P.S My uncle owns a company. He just *might* be able to sponsor.


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 7, 2009)

I really don't know if it should enter... 

But if I don't, I will definitely come and watch.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> I really don't know if it should enter...
> 
> But if I don't, I will definitely come and watch.



If you strive to solve it in under 5 minutes then you should compete 

There are several different paces among competitors in Melbourne. Quite a few range between 20-30 seconds, 40-60 seconds, 1 minute - 2 minutes. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Cuber3 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know if it should enter...
> ...



He averages sub 35, meaning he should compete. Also, he should compete in BLD. Compete!


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, Matt is having difficulty getting insurance for the church.

He has the day off tomorrow, and will try and get it with his dad. This is proving to be a problem, but should be fine. 

If not, Tim will book a classroom at RMIT for the competition, which was another alternative venue. This would be much easier to book.


----------



## mazei (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd prefer the RMIT, but your call.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

RMIT would be much easier for Tim, and to book the venue he only needs to ring up. 

Also, he lives closer, and would be able to transport displays equipment etc.

It's fine for me too.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> RMIT would be much easier for Tim, and to book the venue he only needs to ring up.
> 
> Also, he lives closer, and would be able to transport displays equipment etc.
> 
> It's fine for me too.



Yep!
RMIT would be MUCCH Better!
Better than taking 2 trains and a tram to get to Armadale.
Getting to RMIT is just *one* train and a tram


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, it's all depending on whether matt gets the insurance today with his dad.

RMIT = Melbourne central station basically.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't care where it is. RMIT would be really easy though. I hate trying to get insurance lol.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

And, for those coming from interstate, or overseas, it would be much much easier to get to, seeing as there are more hotels in the city.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 8, 2009)

So wanna have it at RMIT then? I don't mind. Sounds like a good option.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yerh, you can just walk to RMIT


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I just texted Tim, and he will book it today.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 8, 2009)

Does the competition cost at any price?


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

These are the costs of the competition:

Venue - free
Blindfolds, 1 stopwatch ~ $50
Speedstacks – Free
Drinks, and snacks ~ 50-100
Other miscellaneous equipment - ~$50
Prizes - ~100

= 300 or so.

This will be maybe 10 or 15 dollars per competitor.


----------



## CubeX (Dec 8, 2009)

RMIT is way easier to get to if you live 10-15 min away from the city, but to get to Armadale; it is like 20-30 min away from my area.


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

RMIT is booked for the 30th.
Rego fee will be 10 dollars, with some exceptions.
Tim will get the site up shortly

Should be announced within a week.

Feliks


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 8, 2009)

You mean the Venue has been booked for *us*?
Or someone else has already booked it for the day?


> Should be announced within a week.



Hooray


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

Booked for us


----------



## TimMc (Dec 8, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> You mean the Venue has been booked for *us*?



I booked it for Saturday the 30th of January 2010. 

I'll work on a registration page tonight and get the details to send off to the WCA (probably finalized tomorrow).

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2009)

This seems to be coming along nicely, I better start practicing extensively and learn all my OLL algs... all though that is inevitable.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2009)

A lot happens in 10 hours. 
I can't wait, and I wanna compete in bld! That's my main focus to prepare for the competition.


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd aim to get into the finals (top 8)if I were you. There's some tough competition

Me - 10s
Mazei - 13s
Matt, Michael - 14s
Dene + Nick, Ninja - 17s
Paul - 20s
You - sub 25s
David - 25s
Others?

I remember either Ninja, Paul or Michael couldn't make it.


----------



## andatude (Dec 8, 2009)

Just asked parents, guess who's coming to Melbourne for the COMP!
Feliks is it possible if i stay with you? i have no place to stay!

Kidding, sounds like fun guys, have a blast, show the world what us Aussies have!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2009)

well I'm petty dodgy still, for my sake hopefully not many people turn up to give me better chances... Na just kidding, The only chance I have for the top 8 is if I practice heaps, once I've learnt all my OLL algs, I will practice recognizing them. 
Btw, isn't "learnt" a word? on the computer it's coming up with a red underline.


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

www.speedcubing.com.au

I expect Tim will open registration once it is announced officially.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> well I'm petty dodgy still, for my sake hopefully not many people turn up to give me better chances... Na just kidding, The only chance I have for the top 8 is if I practice heaps, once I've learnt all my OLL algs, I will practice recognizing them.
> Btw, isn't "learnt" a word? on the computer it's coming up with a red underline.



No I don't think learn't is a word.
I think you are suppose to write learned as the past tense as learn. Learn't is nothing, with the dash thing on top of the 'n' i forgot what it is called. You would say ' learn not'


----------



## mazei (Dec 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Mohammed - 13s



Ok, its either Azraei or Mazei. And if you still insist on Mohamad, thats the right spelling.


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

Mazei then.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

Holy! The site has completely changed! It would have taken a lot of work, but did you delete the old results? Doesn't really matter, but I liked them there. Can't wait for it to be announced. >< < emoticon using underline? I think I meant XD

Edit: I found the results by clicking on registration. Yay, it's not gone.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 9, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Holy! The site has completely changed! It would have taken a lot of work, but did you delete the old results?



Yeah, it took a few hours last night.

I've kept the old stuff up under 'looking for something?' 

I'm thinking of putting up a mini-navigation menu in place of 'looking for something?' that consists of "Meetups" and "Results" so that it takes you to those pages with the new design. At the moment the site is geared toward one competition. When we continue having more, I'll need to modify the site so that we've got some way of archiving old data (which will just be venue information and registered competitors). I don't see the point in storing results for competitions when they're stored @ WCA. But we can keep a tally of results for meetups. */rant*

TODO:
- Venue page (30 min at most to finish) (getting images, doing layouts)
- Registration page (1-2 hours to finish) (database design, form validation, doing layouts)
- Competitors page (1-2 hours to finish) (just displaying a table)

I'll try to get this done tonight. Just keeping it simple, and putting the full system on hold, to get registrations up.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

By the way. My clock came, and either it's dodgy quality, or all clocks are. I think this one is just a bit dodgy, though considering it was opened in the '80's and fiddled with since, it's in alright condition.
Practising time. It came unsolved, though once I messed around for a few minutes, I worked out a very simple method.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Btw, isn't "learnt" a word? on the computer it's coming up with a red underline.



Yes "learnt" is a word. "Learned" is the American spelling (learnt is for everywhere else in the world).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 9, 2009)

I knew it!

Do any of you people roughly know how far the destination is from geelong?


----------



## LNZ (Dec 9, 2009)

Geelong is about 75km from Melbourne. There is a frequent express train service that connects the two centres. I have not lived in Melbourne since January 8, 1974, so I can't judge on the current frequency of train services.

Please consult the up to date timetables to be sure.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey
@ Faz and ZB_FTW!!

How fast do you guys do Rubik's clock?


----------



## CubeX (Dec 10, 2009)

*No Magic?*

Why is there no Rubik's Magic event on the schedule?
There should be one, as it takes minimal time to complete.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah your right, but the schedule is subject to change


----------



## TimMc (Dec 10, 2009)

CubeX said:


> Why is there no Rubik's Magic event on the schedule?
> There should be one, as it takes minimal time to complete.



It's scheduled to occur between 2:30pm and 3:00pm with Square-1. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cough *Johnson* Cough


I think you would want to use his anyway. Mine sucks. I lubed it, and it's a bit better, in speed, but the buttons still lock.



RainbowBoy said:


> Hey
> @ Faz and ZB_FTW!!
> 
> How fast do you guys do Rubik's clock?



I don't think faz really practises, and at the moment, I'm just using a method I worked out, in which I solve it in roughly a minute. I'll check a tutorial tonight for a faster method though.


Oh yeah, going around WCA, I found clock used to be mean of 3, (well, there's averages on WCA that have only 3 solves, so that's what I assume) but now it's a5. The old stats still remain, and if 3x3s were mean of three, there would be a sub 10 average by now. I'm surprised they didn't make a new event, but I guess it just makes my job more difficult. The average record for Australia is 
Average	28.29	Jasmine Lee	Australia	Dutch Open 2006	25.77 25.30 33.81
And the fastest single solve was 22.68, in 2006 and 2005. Must break.....

And everyone, predictions, for AuR. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=_Australia&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed are the current AuR.
3x3 should be beaten.
4x4 should be, but may not.
5x5 single probably won't, but average might.
2x2 should be beaten in both.
BLD, definitely beaten.
OH should be.
FMC, probably not, seeing as it probably won't be an event, but no anyway.
Feet, I have no clue on Dene's improvement.
Megaminx, if they have it, will be beaten.
Pyraminx, definitely. Many can easily beat both those records, and many can beat the single record in an average.
Square-1, may be.
Clock, hopefully.
6x6, if an event, will be.
7x7, ^^^.
Magic, um... yes?
Master Magic, not currently an event, but probably not.

So most of the AuR can be, and some should be broken. What are you guys predictions?


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

3x3 - Yes
4x4 - Yes
5x5 - Maybe avg
6x6, 7x7 - Yes probably
BLD: Yes
OH - Yes
Mega - yes
Pyra - yes
Sq1 - yes - Dene will
Magic - maybe.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 10, 2009)

God damn it Feliks, give me an award! You have too many!


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

Award?


----------



## pappas (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Award?



I think he means record.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone gonna be ordering soon?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 10, 2009)

Do it yourself.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

And just as a warning, for all those who have filled out the registration form, and then submitted, you will have to do it again later on, as registration isn't open, as it quite clearly says at the top.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wish I could go 
If I'm not leaving to UK in February for studies I could've worked out some funds for the trip..oh well.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Wish I could go
> If I'm not leaving to UK in February for studies I could've worked out some funds for the trip..oh well.


On the bright side, there might be a UK comp on when you're over here.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Do it yourself.



Do you think i can?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

If this competition wasn't interstate, I'd probably go. (This is the most on-topic I get the whole post.) I wonder how many Queensland cubers there are. A brisbane comp would be awesome.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

Innocence said:


> If this competition wasn't interstate, I'd probably go. (This is the most on-topic I get the whole post.) I wonder how many Queensland cubers there are. A brisbane comp would be awesome.



Joshua Li
Um..... noone else?


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, if you want to go to a competition, be prepared to travel a bit. I doubt there are that many cubers in QLD, and if so, it might take ages for a community to get up and running, and a competition announced.

I know that Joshua Li is looking for some QLD cubers.

I imagine if you get hold of a sponsor and a delegate, then you should be able to organise one up there.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I don't think there'll be many affordable options of transport until I get my license. 

I'm so freaking impatient.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 10, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Do it yourself.
> ...



Yup, do what Anthony did and get a pre-paid visa/mastercard credit card you can use on the internet....


----------



## pappas (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Get a visa though, they're better.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...




Haha, im the one who told anthony about it. But yerh, i dont wanna buy a prepaid card because the max is $50 and im just gonna spend like 14 bucks.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 10, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > arckuss123 said:
> ...



If the max is $50, why not get a smaller one?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Yeah, that's confusing, I think you mean minimum is $50


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> And just as a warning, for all those who have filled out the registration form, and then submitted, you will have to do it again later on, as registration isn't open, as it quite clearly says at the top.



 yes as someone 'unknown' has figured out recently


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...




You cant, and my bad, $50 is the minimum


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

That's what I thought
damn, there are so much people averaging around 25 seconds. As said earlier, I better pick up my game.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 10, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> That's what I thought
> damn, there are so much people averaging around 25 seconds. As said earlier, I better pick up my game.



Same
I'm am so bad at 3x3 now. I'm still avg of 25-30 seconds (depends if I use full pll or not)
But for the comp.
I'm gonna focus on BLD, OH, Magic, 4x4 and 2x2.
Yes, I wanna compete with ZB_FTW!!!! for BLD 

Question: What are the chances of getting E perm? I never ever in my whole entire cubing pll life ever get an E PERM!!!
Unless I make one out of the cube's solved state


----------



## TimMc (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll probably stick to some events that I'm ok at: 2x2, 3x3, oh, 4x4, mgc. Just to avoid delays. 

*Registration form:*
I've spent some time developing the form for the past couple of days. It'll need some more work done to ensure that your information is kept private and that the system isn't abused. I hope to have this done by Saturday evening.

*Privacy statement:*
I'll need to write up a privacy statement for the site to avoid legal issues. This will then need to be checked by a solicitor/lawyer. I know that it might sound like overkill for some, but I really don't want to break the law regarding handling your personal information. I'll try to get this done by Sunday, but we'll probably need to wait a bit longer until it's checked.

*Thanks for your patience and support:*
A lot has been done in the past few weeks toward getting this competition up and running, which wouldn't have been made possible without support from the community. 

I know that some of you can't wait to register. But it hasn't been official announced by the WCA yet and we need to cross our T's and dot our I's before accepting registration.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought
> ...



I'm soon going to get a faster E perm alg, I take like 6 seconds for it. The probability = 1/36


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

TimMc said:


> *Privacy statement:*
> I'll need to write up a privacy statement for the site to avoid legal issues. This will then need to be checked by a solicitor/lawyer. I know that it might sound like overkill for some, but I really don't want to break the law regarding handling your personal information. I'll try to get this done by Sunday, but we'll probably need to wait a bit longer until it's checked.



I heard from a source who can't be named (you know, but don't say to anyone) that not having a privacy might be fine. Gtg now. Sorry for short post.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Anthony, havent you got a E perm? i've got alot


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey people.
No Entry FEE!!!
My uncle's company is gonna sponser us and give us maybe $1/1500
Need quick reply.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2009)

Anthony - talk to me on msn. I will discuss it with Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 12, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Hey people.
> No Entry FEE!!!
> My uncle's company is gonna sponser us and give us maybe $1/1500
> Need quick reply.



Hey, I'll leave the fee up there for the moment. I've got my msn account setup so that anyone can contact me 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

@Tim
I had to post this on the forums seeing as your not replying on msn .
Yes, I am sure i Can get the money (9/10). I don't know about money and transfering money to someone else securely.

So my uncle just asked me to ask you for your details so he can deposit. I don't really know how this works so pass me the details and he can deposit. I'll ask him if he wants a display of his company somewhere.
It's a service for helping immigrants and yea....


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> @Tim
> I had to post this on the forums seeing as your not replying on msn .
> Yes, I am sure i Can get the money (9/10). I don't know about money and transfering money to someone else securely.
> 
> ...



I'll have to setup and ABN for a non-profit and a bank account for it. I can't really give out my personal bank details >.<

Tim.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Dec 13, 2009)

Heyy. Does anyone know if theres a shop in melbourne where i can buy a stack mat timer? Thank you in advance.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2009)

BruceCubing28 said:


> Heyy. Does anyone know if theres a shop in melbourne where i can buy a stack mat timer? Thank you in advance.



There aren't any shops in Melbourne where you can buy a Competition Timer. There are some that sell timers, without data ports and memory, included with stack packs (cups).

You can get Competition Timers from http://www.speedstacks.com.au (based near Melbourne).

Tim.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Dec 13, 2009)

TimMc said:


> BruceCubing28 said:
> 
> 
> > Heyy. Does anyone know if theres a shop in melbourne where i can buy a stack mat timer? Thank you in advance.
> ...



Thanks mate. Ill check that out. Probably cheaper than cubeforyou. Thanks again Tim. Take care.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2009)

BruceCubing28 said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > BruceCubing28 said:
> ...



Thanks, I'll also keep that in mind, I'm not that bothered about my times so I've been using my watch for ages lol, but seeing as I'm getting fairly fast a stack mat timer will be useful .


----------



## mazei (Dec 13, 2009)

Crap, my chances of going are looking quite shaky. So sorry in advance if I can't come.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

mazei said:


> Crap, my chances of going are looking quite shaky. So sorry in advance if I can't come.



No, now Faz should definitely win OH. That was an event that he might not win if you come! (but he probably would).
What do you average? On WCA, it's 23. Has this changed?

Edit: And challenging Paul in multi bld. What's you best. Most cubes succeeded, not the way WCA does it.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, my chances of going are looking quite shaky. So sorry in advance if I can't come.
> ...



Both Feliks and Mohamad have official 23 averages. I wouldn't be so quick to assume that Feliks would "probably" beat Mohamad.

Also, if he's going to be "challenging Paul in multi bld" then it's "the way WCA does it" that matters. His attempt with the "most cubes succeeded" isn't necessarily his best because everyone who's not stupid subtracts the total number not solved from the number solved in order to get their result.


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2009)

It's announced 

The link is to speedcubing.co.au :s 

Needs to be changed (I'll email Ron)

Rego will open once Tim has finished the privacy statement.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, isn't "learnt" a word? on the computer it's coming up with a red underline.
> ...



People have tried to correct me way too many times. I always say "learnt." ><


----------



## Innocence (Dec 14, 2009)

Have fun with this anyway. Maybe by the time I can come to a comp I'll be sub 20 and actually decent. Not to say I'm not happy with averaging 28-ish.


----------



## mazei (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, my chances of going are looking quite shaky. So sorry in advance if I can't come.
> ...



Faz will pwn me at everything. OH I avg 23 due to the law of averages, it may go down to 21 or go up to 25 for avg of 5. Multi bld I only did 4/5 before. Never bothered to try more.


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2009)

BLD and 5x5 - no. 

I hope you can make it.


----------



## mazei (Dec 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> BLD and 5x5



Um, like, duh. You pwn me hard at 5x5.


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm.. maybe. Idk, I'm very inconsistent. I'll take an avg now.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> It's announced
> 
> The link is to speedcubing.co.au :s
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw this just as I got home, on the WCA. Are you sure the privacy statement is needed?



Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...


Mazei averages 23. Faz posted a sub 20 average in the accomplishment thread recently. Faz has improved. Mazei is around the same. And about challenging Paul, I was interested. I think Paul did 7/7? but if he had an 8/12 I would rate that better. I don't care if Mazei's best on score was say, 3/3, if he'd had a 4/6, that shows he could do 4.


----------



## mazei (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > It's announced
> ...



I was so close to sub-20 avg...sigh. anyway, with more cubes, more to remember. I could probably only do 3/6 compared to 4/5 due to getting mixed up in memos.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2009)

So who's satified with their times? 
I just learnt all my OLL algs so I'm still slow at reconizing


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 16, 2009)

Still on 30 seconds.
And Still focusing on BLD, OH, 4x4, 5x5 and Magic.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm focusing on clock, even though it might not be on. I have no decent 3x3, so I can't really practise, and I want to practise OH, but I can't.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> So who's satified with their times?



I don't think anyone is, which is mostly the reason why we're speedcubing 

I'm on the 21-23 mark at the moment. I'd like to get my average below sub 20 before the competition. 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > So who's satified with their times?
> ...



You have a good point


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I think Paul did 7/7? but if he had an 8/12 I would rate that better.



Ask anyone who knows what they're talking about. 7/7 should be, and is, "rated better" than 8/12. Your logic is just silly.
Also, Mazei said his averages usually range from 21-25. With a good average, he's well within range of beating Faz. I'm not trying to say Feliks is slow, he obviously isn't, but Mazei is fast aswell and has a decent chance of beating him.


----------



## mazei (Dec 18, 2009)

Well the chance for me to beat Faz is there, but I doubt I'll succeed.


----------



## Todd (Dec 18, 2009)

I might come check it out, havent cubed in ages really, I pick it up every now and then but coz its been so long my times are like mid to low 20's .... or maybe I should start practicing, hmm!

The link to the website on speedcubing.com is wrong btw.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2009)

I havn't even been doing excessive amounts of cubing but my right wrist is sore, I thought I might do OH with my left hand.
Am I doing something wrong, cause I don't really hear of people getting sore wrists?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 19, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Am I doing something wrong, cause I don't really hear of people getting sore wrists?



This happened to me when I started doing OH. It's fairly normal as you're building up muscle, but if it's really sore then you might want to see a doctor in case it's broken for some other reason and cubing is just aggravating a fracture (worst case lol).

You could change some of your algorithms if there's a lot of wrist movement. Part of OH is finding better algorithms to increase speed and reduce effort so that you can solve it really fast without getting a sore hand. You should try to reduce your cubing sessions to say 10 minutes here and there, rather than 1-5 hours straight.

If I get a cramped index finger or thumb then I'll just take a week or two off cubing altogether. It's only happened 2-3 times in the past 3 years and each time it was due to excessively solving OH.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think it's OH, I got it before i even started OH.
I think I will give it a rest, as said before maby I will use my left hand.
I'm going to Port Campbell to stay for several days at chris't'mas, I'll do some fishing and that might take my mind off cubing for a bit. I'm disapointed cause I need to practice for melbourne comp


----------



## NanoCuber (Dec 19, 2009)

i am going


----------



## mazei (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not going...


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww....


----------



## TimMc (Dec 21, 2009)

*Site complete, just testing...*

This is just an update to let you know that the site is complete and ready to be tested.

Latest changes made:
- I've finished the registration page;
- the competitor page lists each competitor and their events after approval;
- and a privacy statement has been written up.

I've already tested it fairly well while implementing each feature but I'll take the next day or two to get some feedback from a few testers before opening registration.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2009)

Registration is open. Big thanks to Tim for putting alot of effort into the site.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, I just got back from our country property and rego's open? Good job Tim, 15 registered, plus 3 waiting (one of those 3 is me).

Good job with everything. And Merry Christmas to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2009)

And Merry Christmas to everyone yesterday


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2009)

How does the bLD work, you put on a blindfold and then something gets held in front of your eyes? 
I assume you bring your own blindfold.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 28, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> How does the bLD work, you put on a blindfold and then something gets held in front of your eyes?
> I assume you bring your own blindfold.



Kind of:
- the puzzle is placed on the mat under a scorecard to hide it from view
- you start the timer and push the scorecard off (memorisation)
- when you've finished memo, you put the blindfold on
- you solve it (paper is also held between you and the puzzle to prevent peeking)
- and then you put the puzzle down and stop the timer
*check: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

We'll provide blindfolds 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks.
I don't think I'll be able to completely master M2 edges before the comp so I think I'll just stick with the simple old pochmann.
I need to practice BLD, haven't practiced in a while, I'll do some BLD solves tomorrow if I get around to it.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2009)

Just to put it out there; I strongly recommend you bring your own blindfold.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Just to put it out there; I strongly recommend you bring your own blindfold.



Yeah ok


----------



## Faz (Dec 30, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Just to put it out there; I strongly recommend you bring your own blindfold.
> ...



Heh, I remember at NZ, the lack of bldfolds.

Both me and Matt have blindfolds, and I will be buying 2 when I get back to Melbourne. (probably)

However, if you want to use your own blindfold, it would be greatly appreciated, and we probably won't have to worry about getting any.

We currently have 5 competitors for BLD.

Tim: Do the 2 displays come with batteries?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2009)

I just atempted a BLD solve, I had it nearly all memorized in about 3 minutes (that's good for me), I was about to put on my BLD fold and then my dad started talking to me about something, Lol I didn't want to be rude and tell him to **** off, but after he realized I was concentrating he left.
My memo got screwed up after that, and I got a DNF.

So the time limit is 10 minutes? cause i've been getting a few seconds over.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Tim: Do the 2 displays come with batteries?



I'd assume so, but it wont be an issue if they don't. I'll pick them up before the day. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> I just atempted a BLD solve, I had it nearly all memorized in about 3 minutes (that's good for me), I was about to put on my BLD fold and then my dad started talking to me about something, Lol I didn't want to be rude and tell him to **** off, but after he realized I was concentrating he left.
> My memo got screwed up after that, and I got a DNF.
> 
> So the time limit is 10 minutes? cause i've been getting a few seconds over.



You can go over 10 minutes. However the organisers can set a time limit. 
Please be clear on the regulations before the competition.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys, i should be at the competition.


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Should I help with running/scrambling/judging for events that I'm not in? I'm happy to help if it is needed, and I'm happy to learn notation for scrambling stuff, or learn to judge and I guess running should be easy.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> Should I help with running/scrambling/judging for events that I'm not in?



If you register here then you'll be given the option to select whether you'd like to judge/run/scramble.

I'll contact people that have made such selections in a few weeks to confirm/organise.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

I might be a bit late cause my plane lands at Avalon at 8.35AM is it okay if i am about half an hour late?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> I might be a bit late cause my plane lands at Avalon at 8.35AM is it okay if i am about half an hour late?



It should be ok but we can't really have everyone doing this...

I will revise the schedule to take the number of competitors for each event into account. Considering how popular 3x3 is, I'll probably put some other events first to give people time to settle in.

bf, 4x4, 5x5 could be pushed forward. It's worth noting that 4x4 and 5x5 are combined finals, so cutoff times of 2min for 4x4 3min for 5x5 will apply (you'll get to do 2 solves and if they're below the cutoff then you can finish your next 3 solves for an average of 5). That way we wont lose heaps of time and the events will be kept competitive. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> I might be a bit late cause my plane lands at Avalon at 8.35AM is it okay if i am about half an hour late?



I'm just going to say that it is up to the discretion of the organisers as to whether to allow you to compete or not. Personally, I think it is harsh to stop you from entering altogether, however prepare to miss out on participate in certain events if you do. 

If Tim's in a good mood, you might be able to arrange something with him in advance.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> If Tim's in a good mood, you might be able to arrange something with him in advance.



lol yeah, I'll definitely try to work something out for those traveling interstate or from overseas.

Considering Richard's going to be about 30 minutes late and isn't doing: bld, sq1, or pyra; we could push those events forward.

If anyone else thinks that they might have issues with arriving at 9:30am then please send me an email (link on website) and I'll be able to sort something out. It'll be easier for me to plan it out if you register online first so that I can figure out what events you're doing.

NY in 8 hours 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > If Tim's in a good mood, you might be able to arrange something with him in advance.
> ...


Do you rekon 1 hour is enough time to get from avalon airport to the venue?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Do you rekon 1 hour is enough time to get from avalon airport to the venue?



It's about 30 to 40 min from Melbourne Airport (Tullaramine) to the venue;
and about 50 min to 1 hour 10 min from Avalon Airport (Avalon) to the venue.

1 hour should be enough if there aren't delays and you've just got carry on. Otherwise I'd give yourself 1 hour 30 min to be safe.

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

TimMc said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Do you rekon 1 hour is enough time to get from avalon airport to the venue?
> ...


THANK YOU SOOO MUCH TIM!


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 31, 2009)

wish i could go


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I currently have a 2x2 coming in the post soon, what happens if I enter 2x2 and it has not arrived yet?

It probably will, but I'm just making sure.

Or, maybe someone will screw up and I'll get clothes instead.


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2010)

@ Richard: Yes, if you have a car or a Taxi, you should be there in under an hour.

@ Tim and Dene: Couldn't we just place him in the 2nd group for 3x3?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 1, 2010)

Cuber3 said:


> I currently have a 2x2 coming in the post soon, what happens if I enter 2x2 and it has not arrived yet?



The Games Shop has ES2 them for $9 on Bourke St and Mind Games probably has them too....

@Faz We could yeah 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2010)

Fazzles: _You_ certainly could. It isn't up to me


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2010)

Tim: In the email you send out before the competition (assuming you will be sending one), you should specify the time limits for 4x4 and 5x5. (2 solves, sub x, continue to do the average)

Maybe just put it up on the site. 

IMO the time limits should be

4x4: Sub 2
5x5: Sub 3

Don't want people holding us up for an hour with ~8 min solves 

We can always set up another station or 2 if it looks like it is taking too long.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm planning on ordering some more puzzles tomorrow and recieving them before the competition, because the stickers on my type FII are getting a bit worn.

two 3x3x3's (not sure which types), megaminx and a square 1.

Can any of you's recommend a good type of 3x3x3?
I'm thinking of a type AII and maby a C4U cube, but I'm not sure how good they are.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2010)

A ii are ok.

@Faz Yeah, I'll send an email out to the currently registered competitors in a few days. And then will repeat the same email as more register.

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

TimMc said:


> A ii are ok.
> 
> @Faz Yeah, I'll send an email out to the currently registered competitors in a few days. And then will repeat the same email as more register.
> 
> Tim.



type C


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 3, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > A ii are ok.
> ...



I have a type C, well the most recent model anyway.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm... Maybe try Aiii? I don't know. You should just try 3x3s and see which ones the best.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks,
I think I'll get:

3x3x3 Type AIII
3x3x3 Cube4you speed cube
MF8 Square 1
MF8 Tile Megaminx II

I'll order them tomorrow


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 3, 2010)

If your stickers are wearing down, why not get new stickers instead of a new cube?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> If your stickers are wearing down, why not get new stickers instead of a new cube?



yeah, but I want to try different cubes, I will get stickers as well.


----------



## mazei (Jan 9, 2010)

Woot!! Chances of me going has gone up a little!! Can you just put me up on registration just in case?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 10, 2010)

mazei said:


> Woot!! Chances of me going has gone up a little!! Can you just put me up on registration just in case?



Yeah, if you fill out the registration form. Filling it out just shows your intention to compete. It's not legally binding or anything.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

I was thinking of very quickly learning a square 1 method after I get my square 1 (maby tomorrow). But I want to solve it on my own before learning method.


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

mazei said:


> Woot!! Chances of me going has gone up a little!! Can you just put me up on registration just in case?



orelay?

How likely is it that you will make it?

EDIT: *whistles* ooh a fair few people now 

Maybe set up a few extra tables for 3x3? Otherwise it could take a while.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

Sort of off topic but I have a question for Faz:

What kind of a II do you use? New or old. 

Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

I use type f2.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm... I thought you used a II... Oh well.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 11, 2010)

I got all my puzzles today, the square one is an ingenius puzzle, I don't think I can solve it on my own though. 
I made it back into a cube a couple of times, but the colours were off.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope my PopBuying Order comes before the comp. 
I ordered a:
LanLan 2x2 - It look good in Faz's vid 
old Type A
AIII
Ghost Hand cube Purple
And a Pyramorphinx
Plus I got a free mini flashlight


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 11, 2010)

the address of the comp is wrong the postcode is 3000 not 3056


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that so, that needs to be fixed.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Maybe set up a few extra tables for 3x3? Otherwise it could take a while.



If we can get the timers/mats 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 11, 2010)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe set up a few extra tables for 3x3? Otherwise it could take a while.
> ...



At the moment how many tables are you planning on having?


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

4. 2 with displays, 2 without.

If I remember correctly, at NZ the 3x3 round took about an hour and a half, with 6 displays, however, the setup there was lmao.


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, despite my requests, the helpers refused to follow my orders. I mean, running is meant to be so simple, isn't it?!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, an hour seems fairly short to get everyone through. Unless everyone is fairly fast.


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

Well at NZ most of the people were ~ 1 min. I think an hour should be enough. However, Tim put breaks in between some events, so that if we are running behind schedule, we can just go into the breaks.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sick- NOOO
I hope i recover before the comp. If not then I'm gonna wear a filter mask


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2010)

You'll be fine.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Jan 15, 2010)

This is awesome... 
The heralding of a new beginning for Australian cubers! 
Sadly I can't go ....
But hey, one could lead to another.
And maye by that time I'll be back to sub 20's for the 3x3, and maybe sub 1-mins for the 4x4.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 16, 2010)

Question: Is there going to be an audience? My family and some cousins want to come for some reason. Lemme know if it's ok


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 16, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Question: Is there going to be an audience? My family and some cousins want to come for some reason. Lemme know if it's ok



I heard somewhere on this thread that you could I think.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Is there going to be an audience? My family and some cousins want to come for some reason. Lemme know if it's ok
> ...



Well, it's in a theatre, so I'm guessing yes. Tim made it sound as though there were a lot of seats.


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

It's not in a theatre.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> It's not in a theatre.



Isn't it in Kalido Theatre, or whatever that theatre was called we went to, when Tim showed the location? Has it been changed to a different room? Or was it just near that theatre?


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

> University Function Room (8.02.08)
> 
> Directions:
> Look for the Commonwealth Bank or the Kaleide Theatre, walk down the stairs and continue through the sliding doors to your left.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I think it's not a very welcoming competition if there is no audience.


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

Of course there will be plenty of room for an audience. (pretty sure)


----------



## TimMc (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, there's heaps of room for an audience. The seats are all stacked up against the wall at the moment.

We probably have enough competitors at the moment. Another 10 or so would be fine, but 40-50 would have to be the limit or we wont get through everyone.

More spectators are always welcome! About 15-30 people on the Facebook event are probably going to be spectators. 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2010)

I imagine there will be plenty of seats, because I prefer cubing sitting down.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2010)

Naturally there will be the option to sit or stand when solving. If there isn't, Tim better find some chairs quick


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

Another thing, just out of curiousity. After the competitor has inspected the puzzle and places it back onto the table, is it going to be covered again for a second? I've seen it sometimes be covered again, then sometimes it hasn't.


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2010)

No, those were the old regulations. The competitor starts the solve when they are ready, by themselves.

@Dene: I'm told that there are stacks of chairs and tables in the room.

Sitting for redux, standing for 3x3 ftw!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> No, those were the old regulations. The competitor starts the solve when they are ready, by themselves.
> 
> @Dene: I'm told that there are stacks of chairs and tables in the room.
> 
> Sitting for redux, standing for 3x3 ftw!



Thanks, because I've been doing some solves where I close my eyes for a second or so before I start.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sitting for redux, standing for 3x3 ftw!


Will you have enough time to stand up? You only have like a 10 second frame.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting for redux, standing for 3x3 ftw!
> ...



He can't! 4x4 3x3 stage in 10 seconds! This is madness.THIS IS SPARTA!

I just realised, remember at the last meetup discussing who would make the finals in 3x3? I just realised, that the last spot is taken by Richard.

Likely;
1. Duh
2. Matt
3. Mazei
4. Pappas? Or other people.
5. Other people or Pappas.
6. Other People or Pappas.
7. Other people or Pappas.
8. Richard.
Can someone with more knowledge fix this ^

Edit: I realise Dene fits in somewhere too.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Soz i havent told you i aint going soz guys.


----------



## Faz (Jan 21, 2010)

Mazei isn't coming

Me, Matt, Dene, Nick, Ninja, Luke Bruce, 2 more places. iirc Jayden was low 20.

And no, I don't do 3x3 stage in 10 seconds on 4x4 wtf.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

Well hopefully I don't go crap on the day, cause I had a 24.26 avg of 100 today.


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I can judge for any events which I have finished competing in. I can also scramble etc.
> 
> I will compete in all events.
> 
> I'm working on a schedule and stuff.



i hope you can break the 3x3 avg WR!


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > No, those were the old regulations. The competitor starts the solve when they are ready, by themselves.
> ...



You have to start the timer within 15 seconds of the cover being lifted off the cube. If you want to give yourself a second or so to close your eyes before starting the solve then you better make sure you finish inspecting within 10 seconds.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

My inspection is usually 5-10 seconds if that.


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Mazei isn't coming
> 
> Me, Matt, Dene, Nick, Ninja, Luke Bruce, 2 more places. iirc Jayden was low 20.
> 
> And no, I don't do 3x3 stage in 10 seconds on 4x4 wtf.



I dunno how I will go. I havn't been cubing that much lately.
At one point i averaged about 22-23 but now I'm anywhere in the 20's really.
It'll depend on how I do on the day. Hopefully not too bad.

Also what are the predictions for 2x2? Roughly.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2010)

You don't have to worry about me for 2x2x2, I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Mazei isn't coming
> 
> Me, Matt, Dene, Nick, Ninja, Luke Bruce, 2 more places. iirc Jayden was low 20.
> 
> And no, I don't do 3x3 stage in 10 seconds on 4x4 wtf.


Two more places could be either TimMc, Jayden, Me, Zane anyone else? This will be interesting


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll probably slow down by a few seconds though cause I never really cube infront of people.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

There's not much action on this thread, how's everyones progress?

(yes double post, but no one would see it on the homepage if I edited)


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Exactly.

Well, the forecast looks good, a mild 28, although I'm sure it will reach into the 30's on the day.

Tim and I will be sorting out runners, scramblers, judges, and groups tonight.

We may be getting some plastic top hats to cover the cubes


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds good. I suck at BLD, I'm only ganna compete in it because I can do it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> We may be getting some plastic top hats to cover the cubes



lolol, it looks cool but I think it'd be much more efficient to use slightly larger scorecards on decent quality paper to act as a cover. 

I'll go through a list with you later tonight to determine judges and scramblers.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

I think my main cube will be my type FII, if that fails, I will use my type A5. Last night I set 2 new person best with the A5:
Avg of 5: 20.593
Single: 14.619 (PLL skip)
Today I got a new best AO12 with the A5: 22.683

I very well might switch to the A5 instead of the FII, I'll see what happens.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Goin good.
25 seconds average. But still not fast as David, Tim, Zane,etc.
PopBuying order came today.
LanLan is awesome!!


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 26, 2010)

hey, i can't wait until the comp too

@Tim: Would I be able to enter events that I didn't choose when I registered on the website, But I changed my mind that I want to be in now?

also, would anyone be willing to sell me a V-7 at the comp? black or white (Preferably white though) thanksss.

Edit: Also I would also like to buy an F-II if anyone has one of them too.

-James


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> @Tim: Would I be able to enter events that I didn't choose when I registered on the website, But I changed my mind that I want to be in now?



Sure, just send me an email (check http://www.speedcubing.com.au) with the events that you'd like to be in.



NanoCuber said:


> also, would anyone be willing to sell me a V-7 at the comp? black or white (Preferably white though)



Yes, I've a V-CUBE 7 (White) in mint condition if you'd like.

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > @Tim: Would I be able to enter events that I didn't choose when I registered on the website, But I changed my mind that I want to be in now?
> ...



Thanks for your help Tim!
And yes, I'd love to buy the White V-7, how much would it be? And is it brand new?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> And yes, I'd love to buy the White V-7, how much would it be? And is it brand new?



I purchased it when they first came out and solve it about 10 times. Since then I've kept it packed away and have played around with a black v7. So it's in good condition.

I'd be willing to sell it for AU$90 as it cost me AU$105 when they first came out.

Keep in mind that the price has dropped on http://www.v-cubes.com and it now only costs AU$67 (including shipping). 

Tim.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

Will there be live results? I couldn't find any link for that in the website..I'm sure the whole world wants to know how faz is doing


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, I'd love to buy the White V-7, how much would it be? And is it brand new?
> ...


Hmm, I might rethink it then


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Will there be live results? I couldn't find any link for that in the website..I'm sure the whole world wants to know how faz is doing



I'll just be using a spreadsheet on the day, so you'll have to wait until the end of the competition before it's uploaded. 

There is internet access and I could run a webcam, but maybe next time. 

Tim.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be live results? I couldn't find any link for that in the website..I'm sure the whole world wants to know how faz is doing
> ...



Damn. But if there's internet access I'm sure someone can provide instant updates on interesting results  (in this thread I mean)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 26, 2010)

Or some one can run over to the Melbourne Central Food court (Free wi-fi) and post updates there XD.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2010)

Or, you can all just wait until it's over.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S


----------



## Forte (Jan 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S



It's always WR when you lern2jj better


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S




They who expecting a WR from you, I think they don´t realize the huge difference between relaxing solves at home vs "moment of truth solves" under mental pressure in competitions. 

Anyway, what ever happens, we all wish you the best of luck!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S
> ...





Spoiler



Don't fail us.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 27, 2010)

Faz, you suck and you won't get WR. I have no expectations of you.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Faz, you suck and you won't get WR. I have no expectations of you.



Perfect, that will motivate him.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

But it's not only competition pressure, it's also half the cubing world expecting him to... Sorry. That's why I don't expect him to get the world record But I think he's definitely got a chance, as long as he gets over his nerves. If he gets a sub 10 first solve, at least then he hopefully won't feel as nervous.
But he is also a big chance in 4x4, and a few other puzzles.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2010)

Forget the WR, your goal should be to win the competition. And that's easy. So don't worry


----------



## pappas (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S



I'm expecting at least one WR.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 27, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S
> ...


Maybe top 5 for avg?


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

Goals time:

2x2, Sub 3.28 avg. (With 2 rounds, it shouldn't be too hard)
3x3: Sub 9 single, sub 10.5 average
4x4: Sub 40? single (might be pushing it) Sub 45 average.
5x5: Sub 1:15 single, Sub 1:20 average.
3x3OH: Sub 20 average.
Pyra: Sub 7 avg?
Sq-1: who cares. Oh yeah, Dene.
Magic: idk
BLD: idk, idc. 
Extra eventz. (just in case)
6x6: sub 3 mean.
Megaminx: Sub 1:20 mean.

Let's see how many of these I can actually get.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

My goals time:

3x3: hmm maby 25 avg, I might be pushing it.
2x2: couldn't care less.
3x3: OH, sub 1 minute avg at least.
BLD: couldn't care less, although I don't want a DNF, (I think I'll get that)

Let's see how many of these I actually get. 
Probably just the 2x2.


----------



## Forte (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sq-1: who cares.



Everyone


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2: sub 7 average, at least sub 8.5.
3x3: sub 22 average, at least sub 25.
4x4: um, my Mefferts is so huge, if I can borrow an ES or mini QJ, sub 2 average, otherwise sub 2:15 for both solves.
Pyra: sub faz's 3x3 average. Second place. Sub 9 average.
Clock(if event): beat AuR single, with all my solves. 2 sub 20 solves.
OH: Sub 58 average, sub 50 single.

And, I want to make the finals in 3x3.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

I would like to make the finals, but I don't think I will.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2-Sub 8 Avg
3x3-Sub 25 Avg
Pyra-Sub 12 avg
OH-Sub 1 minute avg
Clock-Hope to compete in it lol
Master Magic-I don't really care
Magic-Beat Jeremy's Sister XDD



Zane_C said:


> I would like to make the finals, but I don't think I will.


Same


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

So for clock there would be me, Anthony, and David. Perfect, I've got some people to help me get clock in somewhere. And Anthony, in 2x2 and OH, IT'S ON!


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

Erm, if there's time.

Just a note, we will run sq1, and magic first, then bld, then the first round of 3x3, so that people who are late won't miss out, and they can get an idea of how things work before they solve, by watching some other events first. After that, the schedule will run as per what Tim has on his site.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And Anthony, in 2x2 and OH, IT'S ON!



Oh yea it is so ON!!


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 27, 2010)

My goals:
2x2: sub-10 average, yeah, I fail at 2x2.
3x3: sub-25 average.
4x4: get under the cutoff, hopefully I can do that.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anybody have any spare 3x3x3 sticker sets or 3x3x3 cubes they would like to sell? If so, I'm interested in buying them.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

What sort of cube?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Does anybody have any spare 3x3x3 sticker sets or 3x3x3 cubes they would like to sell? If so, I'm interested in buying them.



I have 2 sticker sets.
I can sell them to you for 2 dollars.
I want to also sell my Mini Diansheng for 3 dollars.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have any spare 3x3x3 sticker sets or 3x3x3 cubes they would like to sell? If so, I'm interested in buying them.
> ...



Hey Can I buy your Mini diansheng?
Also is anyone selling any cubes? Like any Taiyans or F-II's there?
Cause I am intrested in buying some.

Edit: I'd also like to buy I black NORMAL size QJ 4x4 ( With Stickers not Tiles )


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Yep. Mini Diansheng Reserved for NanoCuber


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...



Cool, thanks!
And so no one can sell me any of these? :

QJ Black 4x4 Stickered ( Normal size )
Type F-II
Taiyan II?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > NanoCuber said:
> ...



I have a QJ 4x4
Wanna trade? What have you got?


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


Is it the normal size with stickers? And I have..
I've got a Type C Pink ( I think, pops alot but it's light )
White Eastsheen Cubesmith Tiles with Light Blue
Mini QJ ( Not sure If I would want to trade this one though )


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

NanaCuber, what do you currently average?


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

which puzzle?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

I dunno, 2x2, 3x3, OH and BLD if your in that.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> NanaCuber, what do you currently average?


why?

I am slow

2x2: 14.xx LBL Some CLL
3x3: 50.xx 2-Look OLL
OH: I can do it, But too slow to time


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2010)

faz: have you been practising 6 and 7? None of that! I was meant to be better at you >.<


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCuber, what do you currently average?
> ...



I just want to get to know people. Plus I'm just curious at what to expect.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



Oh okay! Sure, but yeah don't expect anything awesome from me, I still slow at most puzzles


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you good at 4x4, I'm not in that event I just read your signiture?


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

not particularly I just like solving it

anyway, what do you average?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2-On a good day sub 10, on an avg day maby around 12. (with no pressure)
3x3-sub 25 (with no pressure)
3x3 OH-around 55 (no pressure)
3x3 BLD-5-7 mins (no pressure)

These are all averages with no audience obviously, so my official times will probably be slower.


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2 - Sub-7 with no pressure, hopefully sub-8 at the comp. Lan-Lan 2x2 ftw!
3x3 - My 3x3 is screwed and I havn't been practising much so who knows.
Maybe I could borrow someones spare cube? lol. I would hope for maybe sub-25 but who knows atm.


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, you can use one of my spares.

Btw Jayden, I assume you can help out with judging, scrambling and running? We'll need you onboard.


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, you can use one of my spares.
> 
> Btw Jayden, I assume you can help out with judging, scrambling and running? We'll need you onboard.



Thanks Faz.
Yeah of course I'll help out with all that.
I can only scramble for 2x2, 3x3 and maybe 4x4 though.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna buy my C4Y 3x3x4 for $10?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

Puzzles at home warmed up with no pressure (like filming or audiences)
2x2: sub 7.5 sub 6 on a good day, and good scrambles.
3x3: sub 23, sub 21 on a good day.
4x4: Not sure, but I practise alot, probably 2:10?
5x5: " " " " " probably 4:40?
OH: 57ish, 53 on a good day.
Clock: Depends on the scrambles, ranging from 18-24 (big range lol)
Pyra: sub 8.5 good day, sub 9.5 average day.


If we do have clock, after I do my solves, can I scramble? Because it would probably save a lot of time.

Edit: Yes^ what colour scheme, you're not gonna trick me by selling a cube with 2 colours switched again are you?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 28, 2010)

Anthony, can a buy a set of 3x3 stickers of you? My type C stickers are crap, but my type C is pretty awesome.


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2010)

@ ZBFTW, there's only 3 people who expressed interest in clock, and Dene is able to scramble.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 28, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Anthony, can a buy a set of 3x3 stickers of you? My type C stickers are crap, but my type C is pretty awesome.



Yep

ZB_FTW:Yea it's the right colour scheme and I'm not trying to trick you. Last time I didn't see the colours were switched until you showed me o.o. BTW I'm gonna pwn you with my uber slippery a III


----------



## aronpm (Jan 28, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have any spare 3x3x3 sticker sets or 3x3x3 cubes they would like to sell? If so, I'm interested in buying them.
> ...



I'll buy one of the sticker sets.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW:Yea it's the right colour scheme and I'm not trying to trick you. Last time I didn't see the colours were switched until you showed me o.o. BTW I'm gonna pwn you with my uber slippery a III



I'm not accusing you, I was joking sorry. I noticed it on the train home, when about to do a corners only bld  So both you sticker sets taken? Ok.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Okay. I'm still selling my C4Y 3x3x4 for $10 if anyone wants it



Will snacks, food and drinks be provided on the day?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2010)

No, they won't be. There will be a ~1 hour break for lunch.

EDIT: maybe less time.


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

> Hi All,
> 
> Tomorrow is the day! Australia's first official WCA competition will commence!
> 
> ...



Also


> Hi All,
> 
> Would you like to be on the Today Show on WIN?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds good, so if a pop occurs you just put it back together then finish your solve?


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, except in OH, you have to do it one handed, and in BLD, you do it BLD. I don't recommend using a cube that pops regularly.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

My FII pops every now and then, I'm just going to avoid them.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

DAVID!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

Did it occur to you to post it horizontal?
This may be better:
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...be-in-25-seconds/story-e6frf7kx-1225824485270


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2010)

He looks like Naruto in that picture! WHo agrees. And a friend's family showed me this. (we only get the Age and The Australian.)

Edit: Only in the scanned version.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> > 12:00am - 12:45pm	2x2x2 Cube (Round 1)



That's one hell of a long round of 2x2.


----------



## blah (Jan 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Did it occur to you to post it horizontal?
> This may be better:
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...be-in-25-seconds/story-e6frf7kx-1225824485270


Guy's a complete douchebag. Someone should write to the Herald Sun and tell them that's NOT how you solve a cube blindfolded.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Did it occur to you to post it horizontal?
> ...



Oh my god how can you say that. He did it BLD in 8 seconds!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



Aussie News dudes. They believe anything.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

With BLD do we just get one attempt?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 29, 2010)

Cya guy's tomorrow! Can't wait!!! Ill have to leave a couple mins early to get the 5:05 train I need to get.


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got back from setting up the general layout of the room. It's a bit different to what we expected.

Yeah, David said that the interviewer made him do BLD without memo, and made him set it up and everything :S They didn't want him to spend 10 minutes memorising. It wasn't his fault or anything, and he didn't want to go along with the idea


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

Lmao just watched the video with David, and he said they made him do all those things, it was basically scripted.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

I had to see the video you's were all talking about, that was so stupid. We have to face the fact that the media is often really stupid, and it will stay that way.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 29, 2010)

Seemed ok from a bystanders point of view 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

It was good, I just didn't like the BLD bit.


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, good luck everyone.
See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep, good luck to you and everyone else aswell.


----------



## joey (Jan 29, 2010)

See you guys tommorow.
I'll be the little kid with braces.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, the fast one?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2010)

joey said:


> See you guys tommorow.
> I'll be the little kid with braces.



Go Joey! GET WR!!


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol.

- Well, at least David got some sleep :s
- Got up at 4am, listened to iPod at 5, until now.


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Jan 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lol.
> 
> - Well, at least David got some sleep :s
> - Got up at 4am, listened to iPod at 5, until now.




Hey Feliks, don't be nervous! it's only a competion. enjoy and keep calm as in your home. You know you can do great things, but do not let the nervousness will ruin the race. good luck!


----------



## Forte (Jan 29, 2010)

joey said:


> See you guys tommorow.
> I'll be the little kid with braces.



I'll be the Norwegian kid with him. You'll notice that I have a blue shirt on.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 29, 2010)

Peter Stefanovic failed big time in interviewing Tim he says "Whats the world record for this 3 sided puzzle?" FAIL


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Jan 29, 2010)

GOOD LUCK GUYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wish i could be there


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 30, 2010)

how's it going now?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 30, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> how's it going now?


Dunno but feliks said tht he will text me with the result so i will post them when i get it.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Got some internet access. 42.01 4x4 avg wr, 10.18 3x3 avg in first round, and 3.26 2x2 avg in first round. thats so far.


----------



## Edam (Jan 30, 2010)

thats fantastic! well done faz!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 30, 2010)

Already broke a WR.
Good work.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2010)

Is the 3x3x3 average world record.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is the 3x3x3 average world record.


No. The current one is 10.07.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is the 3x3x3 average world record.



No, WR average is 10.07. 10.18 will be second. He's still got the final to do, though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

fazroidz.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 30, 2010)

damn thats fast..video?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Got some internet access. 42.01 4x4 avg wr



Holy F---


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

*sigh* Faz fails at 4x4 again... LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES. >:[


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow...totally speechless. You just proved yourself to the world man...WHO NEEDS MANY COMPS FOR WRs??!!! CONGRATS! Go for the 3x3 now that you know you don't crumble under pressure


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 30, 2010)

Go Faz we need a Sub 10 and please upload videos of all your awesome solves.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

9.21 wr avg, unconfirmed, but def low 9

8.91, 8.83, 10.9x, 9.90, 8.67

best single was 8.33 in round 1

8.91 was pll skip


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

WAT


----------



## thinkdifferent (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations! How did OH go?


----------



## mazei (Jan 30, 2010)

...

EDIT
The whole Malaysian community here is saying "WTF!?!?!?!" and "We're all quitting"

Oh and "si beh" and "pukima!"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 30, 2010)

HOLY....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 9.21 wr avg, unconfirmed, but def low 9


High-five.

I will gladly let you take over me in single.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 9.21 wr avg, unconfirmed, but def low 9
> 
> 8.91, 8.83, 10.9x, 9.90, 8.67
> 
> ...


..............................


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 30, 2010)

...................


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

Amazing! .-.


----------



## Nero (Jan 30, 2010)

................


----------



## MrData (Jan 30, 2010)

lol faz good job


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Jan 30, 2010)

........................................


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2010)

whaaaat nice

I knew you could do it ^_^


----------



## wk (Jan 30, 2010)

mazei said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT
> The whole Malaysian community here is saying "WTF!?!?!?!" and "We're all quitting"
> ...



Hmm.. yea..


----------



## Innocence (Jan 30, 2010)

Good to see a couple of WRs held by an Australian. I did hope that you'd get 3x3x3 single too, but any number of records over 1 is still amazing! Good job.

I find daylight saving time unsettling sometimes, though. The final round shouldn't have started yet


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive got feliks's autograph muhhhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 30, 2010)

WHAT THE F***?!?!?!?

You are crazy! Congrats, I knew you could do it.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 30, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Ive got feliks's autograph muhhhahahahahhahahaha



I doubt that means all that much to the majority of the world.

Are there going to be videos up?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jan 30, 2010)

congratulations feliks. that's just insane


----------



## Forte (Jan 30, 2010)

go feliks go

did you also get wr in fishbone :4


----------



## Weston (Jan 30, 2010)

You are ridiculous feliks. I think i am in love.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 30, 2010)

ASDFGHJKL!


----------



## idpapro (Jan 30, 2010)

wha, i cant believe this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weston (Jan 30, 2010)

I need to know how he did in OH.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 9.21 wr avg, unconfirmed, but def low 9
> 
> 8.91, 8.83, 10.9x, 9.90, 8.67



Early morning in Zzzweden.....this can´t bee real, I shall go too sleep again and dream more realistic.......


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Sadly, I didn't get wr in fishbone. [Insert fish related joke/pun here]

Will make a bigger post later on, but overall, it was a great comp, and well run.

2x2: 2.19? single, 3.03 avg
3x3: 8.33 single, 9.21 avg
4x4: 37.8x? single 42.01 avg
Btw, my 4x4 solves were like 38, 37, 55, 48, 39 :s
5x5: 1:07.65 AARGH R2 u' G PERM FTL. and 1:18 avg
Sq1: beat dene, he gave up cuz he's a nub.
Magic: lol everyone failed magic.
Pyra: 4.38/7.1? lol fail, easy single though.
BLD: Matt beat my Aur, and i got a 2:49 lol idc. Congrats matt!
Oh: Yeah, fail, 20.7x avg. times were like, 22, 16, 24, 22+, 16. heh.

Congrats also to matt with a 10.83 single in the final. pll skips ftw.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 30, 2010)

You were just on 9 news feliks.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh bloody media, they interrupted us halfway through 3x3, and made us all solve for like 15 mins and interviewed people. Oh and in the morning, me and dene hid from the media, and practised sq-1 :3


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 30, 2010)

Also this morning Peter Stefanovic was interviewing tim and his like "Whats the world record for this 3 sided cube" FAIL


----------



## Truncator (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats, Feliks! Too bad about that G perm, though


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, one of Dan's Cohen's solves in some comp should have been like 1:04, but ended up as a 1:08. These things happen.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, that 5x5 single.
.-.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

yay erik and I share 8.33 nl single!


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 30, 2010)

amazing. well done. epic! unbelievable. 
now pls close this thread cause it has 42 pages now ^^


----------



## syuhei222 (Jan 30, 2010)

How crazy resut !
Conglatulate Feliks.

I didn't know you are also good at 4x4x4....you are winner.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Heh, I got a bit faster the week before the competition. I know you can beat my average though!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Heh, I got a bit fazter the week before the competition. I know you can beat my average though!



Fixed.


----------



## pjk (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Feliks on both WR's and the other results. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread is worth a carrot.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread outdoes the limitations of having such values.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the 4x4 WR on tape, from directly in front, with the timer showing. I think Faz's Dad got all faz's solves on camera, lol. I'll post the 4x4 average after faz does.

Did you know:

-I came third in pyra, with a 10.08 average and a 7.09 single (0.01 slower than old 3x3 average, and 0.01 slower than 3x3 single.
-I had 26.xy, DNF(15) DNF(16) DNF(18) 19.xy in clock.  I think one of my edge clock's in malfunctioning, as it was the same clock in 2 DNFs.'
-On the last solve, I was finished at like, 17, but I carefully checked the other side, like twice, and carefully laid down the clock.
-I actually expected faz to get 4x4 WR, which is why I filmed, but for 3x3 final, I was judging so I missed it.
-I am the worst judge ever.
-I've done heaps of 2x2 lately, but my 2x2 popped first solve.
-That solve would've been like 6.
-I used an es for the rest, and was like, 5 seconds over average.
-Me and Matt got 7.09 in pyra on the same solve.
-I'm really happy with every result, except pyra and clock (and 2x2, but that wasn't my fault)
-Dene is really weird.
-His Kiwi accent makes second sound like "sicund".
-I didn't feel much pressure.
-EVERYONE completely failed in Magic.
-Especially Jeremy who's done plenty on 1.1 solves and below, that I've seen.
-His best time was 2.xy
-I wish faz would hurry up and post his videos.
-Faz's Dad is really nice.
-Faz now has like 6/7 Haiyan cubes.
-I beat Anthony in OH average, he beat me on single.
-Australian cubers aren't good at 2x2.
-A big thankyou goes to Tim, who did all the organising.
-Great job Tim.
-I can't wait to get my WCA profile, and stare at it non-stop for hours.
-The news people were more nooby than me.
-:fp so hard to the female host of both shows.
-Dene basically scrambled for every event.
-Dene pulled out of Square-1.
-A guy came third in square-1 who takes like 1:30.

Can't wait until next comp 

Edit:

After my second clock solve, people were applauding for quite a bit (8/9 seconds off the Aur)
Then, as faz was about to take it to Dene, I was like, wtf? check the other side, it had an edge 1 hour off. Everyone was like awwww....
That happened next solve.
And the solve after, read the above text for stuff about that.

Dene, I hope you see this edit, my comments were meant to be a joke, but someone pointed out they were pretty rude. I'm sorry, by weird, I mean, I don't know, I guess just different. You were really awesome, and came all the way from NZ just to delegate, did heaps of scrambling, it was great. And sorry about your accent, but I guess to you, our accents sound weird as well.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3: 8.33 single, 9.21 avg
> 4x4: 37.8x? single 42.01 avg
> Btw, my 4x4 solves were like 38, 37, 55, 48, 39 :s




9.21..............Epic! 
Three sub-40 in the same round....Epic! 

Epic, epic, epic + incredible! 

Endless of Congrats!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

I think i came third in square 1 im pretty sure i got something like 1:30 maybe not sure


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> I think i came third in sqruare 1 im pretty sure i got something like 1:30 maybe not sure



Are you Mossimo? I have a feeling you might have gotten a place in two events, but maybe ont. I'm pretty sure you got square-1 third, so get in contact with TimMc (that's his username. Pm him with you're name).

Edit: I'm Tim.

Edit: Tim who wasn't organising. You kept saying random, guy from underbelly, remember?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

yes I am lol who are you?

*edit 
haha yea cool


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

zbftw said:


> Australian cubers aren't good at 2x2.


 <_<


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> zbftw said:
> 
> 
> > Australian cubers aren't good at 2x2.
> ...



lolz

So Feliks, when do you reckon vids will be up?


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh bloody media, they interrupted us halfway through 3x3, and made us all solve for like 15 mins and interviewed people. Oh and in the morning, me and dene hid from the media, and practised sq-1 :3



they made you...? Just say 'no' next time.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 30, 2010)

a lot of were **** at magic today


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2010)

Ruddy hell...

Congrats!


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> yay erik and I share 8.33 nl single!



Morning morning, good to see 7.08 is still alive, I'd hate to tell the TV guys 'oh sorry it's not the WR anymore' this afternoon xD.
Anyway... that's some ridiculous results there  
3x3: wtf, 8 = new 9? Anyway nice to be non-lucky WR-brothers 
4x4: par????????
5x5: ya we all failed some times at getting a good 1:0x....
2x2: aww no sub-3 but good nevertheless!
All in all, congrats Mr. Zemdzzegzzz ^^


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn.
That's crazy fast.
Hopefully i'll see alot of you guys in New Zealand later on.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

DYK or w/e

-Lmao everyone failed sooo hard at magic. But ninja is awesome at magic. (Real magic) And he won rubik's magic 
- Lmao Dene shud be fastr on sq1 and not pull out.
- Lmao I beat Dene's CR avg for sq1, and had a 19 second single, with parity :s
- Nice bld solve matt! Beats my pathetic Aur... with another pathetic Aur. Shame about the 3 cycle the wrong way.
- Heh @ Raymond, and Viet was lol
- Dene is awesome still. And very nice
- My worst solve in 3x3 round 1 was 10.59. WORLD RECORD BEST WORST SOLVE! 
- Heh, tied with Erik for 8.33 nl single  
- Secret is 3hrs sleep 
- Erm, I had a 39 with OLL parity for 4x4. 2 OLL parities, and 2 PLL parities for the 5 solves.
- great comp, thanks to Tim for organising and Dene for delegating.
- Zbftw shud lern to start stopwatch.
- MY LUCKY JUDGE IS WAI!!
- Well, there's tons of stuff i could post, but can't remember it all.
- oyea lmao at zb clock.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Vids will hopefully be up tonight. I've edited 4x4 avg, and 3x3 avg.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Vids will hopefully be up tonight. I've edited 4x4 avg, and 3x3 avg.



I just remembered, for the good solves in 4x4, you din't have your crazy concentration face. You seemed really relaxed. And have you just skipped mentioning your 50+ 4x4 solve, or did I miss it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys! That was the Friggin best day ever!
Thanks!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah tim you were right i came third in square 1 and i won a DIY! yah

feliks what did you win?


----------



## Innocence (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol is that tonight as in tonight? Or 2 AM?  Either way, can't wait to see them. Would love to come to a comp some time, hopefully if there's a sydney comp it'll be close enough to make it there...

Feliks' best prize was probably the 2(Almost 3) WRs.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah but im talking about physical prizes

also feliks im monitering your channel on youtube i want to see those solves again


----------



## Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, congratulations Feliks!!!!  I really want to see the 3x3 average in video.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 30, 2010)

Incredible Feliks.

I bet that 3x3 average will stand for quite a long time


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 30, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Incredible Feliks.
> 
> I bet that 3x3 average will stand for quite a long time



Or just until he breaks it again.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh, so much pressure on me. Don't expect a WR or anything :S





fazrulz said:


> Got some internet access. 42.01 4x4 avg wr, 10.18 3x3 avg in first round, and 3.26 2x2 avg in first round. thats so far.





fazrulz said:


> 9.21 wr avg, unconfirmed, but def low 9
> 
> 8.91, 8.83, 10.9x, 9.90, 8.67
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got clock a50, 17.34, with only one dnf.
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

i think i beat my pb in the comp maybe not sure to be honest

for square 1


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Great day today, thanks everyone for coming!

Big Thanks go to Tim for organising the event and Dene for taking his time to come over and Delegate.

Congratulations Faz on your 2 world records, Cant think of anyone who deserved it more than you!

TimMajor (ZBFTW) Sorry about how you went in clock but gotta rub in that im now 2nd fastest in Australian History! 

Congrats to all who finished top 3 in events especially Feliks, Matt and Nick for there 3x3 placings


I was so close to 2x2 Finals even thou i suck (9th), had the 3rd fastest time in round 1 thou 

3x3 was not quite id hoped for, wanted sub 25 but it was close. (25.xy)

As most of you know im not on the forums much but i intend this to change now it is growing so much!

Overall great comp, 

Thanks Everyone!
David


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> TimMajor (ZBFTW) Sorry about how you went in clock but gotta rub in that im now 2nd fastest in Australian History!


3rd actually, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> TimMajor (ZBFTW) Sorry about how you went in clock but gotta rub in that im now 2nd fastest in Australian History!
> ...


Hey did you say to Dene and Faz that I wasn't competing just so that you can beat me?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

nice job for everyone who competed in rubiks clock i dont even get those scrambles good solves!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

yahh 3x3 avrage vids 

link


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2010)

So like. My sq1 died so ya. Sorry Joey :'(


----------



## Zubon (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Faz! Go Australia!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 30, 2010)

DYK

that
-Dene is really really awesome?
-Faz only got the 2 WR's because of my lack of encouragement/abuse? 
-Tim did an awesome job running the comp?
-That I was pleased with the 10.83 PLL skipp I got?
-I absolutely failed at BLD, yet still managed to get AuR and win?
-Faz is an absolute legend?
-I now have 4 Haiyans? 
-I suck at big cubes?
-I absolutely fail at OH, but still managed to get in top 3?
-The media is annoying and gets in the way?
-I fail at 4x4BLD? 
-Dene is really really awesome again?
-The comp was run very smoothly?
-Ninja is freaking awesome at magic, both kinds?
-I had heaps of fun?
-Feliks mainly kept getting the second fastest, not the fastest?
-Feliks hates the media?
-4/10 of faz's solves were sub-9?
-We should have another comp soon?

All in all, an awesome day! Thanks Tim!!!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jan 30, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> -Ninja is freaking awesome at magic, both kinds?



lol your pretty good at those mind reading tricks too!


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2010)

I knew you'd get it! Congrats!
Clearly my encouragement and mentoring at half 7 in the morning worked 

I have a feeling that we'll be seeing a lot more sub 10 averages (but perhaps not too many 3x3 avg WRs...) from competitors this year.


----------



## Yichen (Jan 30, 2010)

Feliks，
could you tell us what cubes you used for each event?
and why do you like to use them?


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

2x2: lanlan black with original stickers
3x3: type a-V with c4u stickers
4x4: mini qj with cubesmith stickers
5x5: v cube with bright stickers
Sq1, mf8 
Pyra: qj
Magic: Rubik's
Oh: Type a-V
BLD Type a-V


----------



## Yichen (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks very much
you seem to like to change the stickers very often...


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
Hey did you say to Dene and Faz that I wasn't competing just so that you can beat me? [/QUOTE]

No I dodnt and the fact that you blame me for your stupidity and hearing problems is sad!


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Uhh, no Anthony, you just didn't hand your clock in. We had the scorecard ready, and they were halfway through their averages when you tried to put your clock in. We had already thrown the card out, as we assumed you didn't want to solve.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 30, 2010)

Amazing results! I'm happy for the WRs, especially because they came from Australia: a new continent to have a Rubik's Cube WR!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 30, 2010)

A 42 second average with a counting 48. That's insane!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> A 42 second average with a counting 48. That's insane!



No, that's inconsistent.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

So what did you win?


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > A 42 second average with a counting 48. That's insane!
> ...



Hmm whos to hang crap on feliks even if it is inconsistent? Hes the one with the WR, however ifd love to be able to solve a CONSISTENT 48secs as opposed to 2:xy.zz


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2010)

Double Post :s

Just wondering who took footage yesterday? I know Feliks dad took alot and I think anthonys did too, if you have some good footage plz let me know because im considering editing alot for a "DVD" as an assignment at school, then we can work out what you have etc etc. Thanks Guys! BTW anyone who gives me footage to edit would get a free copy of the finished DVD


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 30, 2010)

mazei said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT
> The whole Malaysian community here is saying "WTF!?!?!?!" and "We're all quitting"
> ...


Very naughty words. and you deserve it 

Gratz Feliks


----------



## mazei (Jan 30, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > hr.mohr said:
> ...



You suck at getting jokes, so I'll be straight with this message.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, david, lern2internet


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> So what did you win?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2010)

-Thanks to everyone who helped organised it 
-I *really* need to work on my BLD, but I did it  !!!!!!!!!
-Even when your not nervous you can still get crap times. 
-OH is awesome.
-A lot of fun .

-  BLD time!!!
I will practice BLD from now on as much as 3x3x3 speedsolving. I wanna get really good, next time my memory *will* be prepared for multi BLD.


----------



## pappas (Jan 31, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> Double Post :s
> 
> Just wondering who took footage yesterday? I know Feliks dad took alot and I think anthonys did too, if you have some good footage plz let me know because im considering editing alot for a "DVD" as an assignment at school, then we can work out what you have etc etc. Thanks Guys! BTW anyone who gives me footage to edit would get a free copy of the finished DVD



Tim Major has some of both WR's and some other stuff I think.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> So what did you win?



Some certificates, Cubesmith Stickers, and Haiyan Cubes.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2010)

2	Nick Pappas	7.38 9.79 Australia	7.38 10.96 10.81 8.80 9.77

For pyraminx. I remember him saying his 4th solve was 6.80. Might have to check the scorecard?


----------



## pappas (Jan 31, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2	Nick Pappas	7.38 9.79 Australia	7.38 10.96 10.81 8.80 9.77
> 
> For pyraminx. I remember him saying his 4th solve was 6.80. Might have to check the scorecard?



Yeah I'm pretty sure my 4th was 6.80.


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 31, 2010)

mazei said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Or maybe its just coz i didnt see the  at 3am in the morning lmao


----------



## Zubon (Jan 31, 2010)

Being born and raised in Melbourne but living overseas for many years, I kind of feel like I am missing out on the "cubing revolution" in Australia. 

I will be in Melbourne in late March/April. Hopefully there will be a meetup or competition so I can see how the aussie cubers are going.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> Double Post :s
> 
> Just wondering who took footage yesterday? I know Feliks dad took alot and I think anthonys did too, if you have some good footage plz let me know because im considering editing alot for a "DVD" as an assignment at school, then we can work out what you have etc etc. Thanks Guys! BTW anyone who gives me footage to edit would get a free copy of the finished DVD



I've got faz's 4x4 wr from directly in front. Do you want it? I'd prefer not to email it, as it's a huge file. USB at next meet?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> For pyraminx. I remember him saying his 4th solve was 6.80. Might have to check the scorecard?



I just checked. It was written down as "6.80 +2 = 8.8". The second part was in my hand writing.

Raymond had asked me to come over to confirm if it was a +2 due to being over 60 degrees. I remember it being slightly over.

Tim.


----------



## chris w (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to faz for your world records. you destroyed the previous average!!!
and btw im the guy who horribly pop'ed my 4x4

Thanks to everyone for the organising and running of the event


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 31, 2010)

chris w said:


> Congrats to faz for your world records. you destroyed the previous average!!!
> and btw im the guy who horribly pop'ed my 4x4
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the organising and running of the event


Hey you're a Sydney cuber? We semi- regularly have cube meet ups in Sydney! So stay on these forums.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 31, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> chris w said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to faz for your world records. you destroyed the previous average!!!
> ...


We have another cuber, he lives in wollongong.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



I don't get it?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 31, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What is there to not get?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> What is there to not get?



I understand that he's currently the best in the world at solving the 3x3 but I don't quite understand why you've posted a photo of Feliks without any caption.

Thanks for contributing to this thread with more media though. 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to not get?
> ...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 31, 2010)

So feliks, how's haiyan?


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 31, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to not get?
> ...



Forgive me if im wrong but in the other thread (A5 9.21) theres a pic of asafa powell's 100m record crossed out and this picture underneath with a captio and Faz doesnt like the picture so now its here aswell


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2010)

22.63 23.08 22.88 *23.88 * 27.93

Sorry, but I thought my best single was a 21.xy, and 21.88 sounds like it. Can you check all of my solves in my 3x3 round? Lol, my average puts me 12th in Australian region  (including NZ) but my single solve ranks me 21st 

Maybe I'm just wanting it.


----------



## shelley (Jan 31, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 22.63 23.08 22.88 *23.88 * 27.93
> 
> Sorry, but I thought my best single was a 21.xy, and 21.88 sounds like it. Can you check all of my solves in my 3x3 round? Lol, my average puts me 12th in Australian region  (including NZ) but my single solve ranks me 21st
> 
> Maybe I'm just wanting it.



Pro-tip: if you have an issue with results, email the organizers directly. This is a much more efficient way to get things resolved, as they probably have better things to do than wade through threads full of inane chatter to get to your correction request.


----------



## xpboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Great job Feliks! I always know you can break that record, lol~


----------

